# Ignoring



## raedyn (Oct 28, 2004)

If you select "ignore" about a certain board member, is this reversible down the road? Will you be able to get PM's from them still? Will they still be able to affect yr reputation?


----------



## Lisa (Oct 28, 2004)

The Ignore button is reversible anytime.  As far as getting pm's from them or the affect they have on your reputation I am not sure about.  I am sure a moderator can answer that better then I can.

If you are having trouble with someone Raedyn, I suggest you contact a mod about it.  Black marking reputation to be rude is not tolerated and they will look into it for you.


----------



## raedyn (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'm not having problems with anyone at this point. Thankfully I haven't made any faux pas large enough to make someone out to get me! I'm just wondering more about my options.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2004)

If you place someone on your ignore list, you can reverse that at any time.

I believe it also blocks PMs as well.  You';ll still see their comments if someone else quotes them.

If anyone is abusing the Rep system, let Seig or I know and we can look into it for you.


----------



## raedyn (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you, Bob.


----------

